# الهدوء سر الجمال



## happy angel (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*الهــــــــدوء ســـــــــر الجمال 
عزيزاتـــي.. 
ان الجمال لا يعني فقط احمر الشفاه أو الماسكرا 
أو أدوات التجميل الأخرى لكنه شئ أخر 
ينبع من المشاعر والنظرة الايجابية للحياة 
فتأكدي أن طريق الجمال يمر عبر الحيوية والتفاؤل 
وان المظهر الخارجي انعكاس للصورة الداخلية 
للنفس والمشاعر . 
:: هل تعلمين ما تفعله الضغوط بكِ وبجسمك :: 
- ازدياد ضغط الدم 

- تسارع دقات القلب 

- ازدياد إفراز هرمون ( الأدرينالين ) 

الذي يولد في الإنسان رد الفعل والاستجابة لما يواجهه من مواقف



:: اليك بعض الأفكار البسيطة لكي تنعمي بالهدوء ::


4- النوم الهادئ 

حددي وقت للنوم والاستيقاظ وتقيدي به . 
خصصي غرفه النوم للنوم فقط وليس لمشاهده التلفاز او القراءه او التحدث في الهاتف فذلك سيمنحك نوما مريحا وهادئا .. 
تجنبي القيلوله : فاذا كنت تعانين من الارق اثناء الليل فيجب ان تتخلي عن النوم في الظهيره . 
خذي حماما دافئ قبل النوم فهو وسيله للاسترخاء

1- الزيوت العطرية 

زيت عشب الميرميه يؤدي إلى الاسترخاء ويحسن المزاج ويساعد على راحة المخ ويعالج الأرق زيت الورد أو البابونج أو اللافندر يمكن ان يساعد على إزالة الاكتئاب ضعي من نقطتين إلى ست نقاط في منديل وشميه أو أضيفيه إلى ماء الحمام أو ضعيه على غطاء وسادتك

2- علاجات الزهور 

يساعد العلاج بالزهور على علاج الاحاسيس السلبيه ولكن عشب الماسترده أو الكستناء الحلوة من أفضلها لعلاج الاكتئاب ضعي ثلاث نقاط تحت لسانك أو أضيفيها إلى كوب ماء واشربيها ببطء

3- التمارين الرياضية 

الجري لمده ثلاثين دقيقه ثلاث مرات في الأسبوع لها فائدة مثل فائدة العلاج النفسي للاكتئاب واذا كنت لا تستطيعي الجري فالمشي السريع له فائدة كبيرة أيضا لان كل التمارين الرياضية تحفز وصول الدم للمخ وتحفز أيضا إنتاج هرمون الاندروفين الطبيعي الذي يرفع من معنوياتنا .*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع راااااااائع 
مرسىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا" اخت happy angel
على الوصفات المهمة
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## candy shop (13 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع رااااااااااااائع جدا 

ومهم اوى

شكراااا ليكى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (14 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع
> مرسىىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكوكو​


----------



## happy angel (15 أكتوبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *شكرا" اخت happy angel
> على الوصفات المهمة
> سلام المسيح*​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكليم​​


----------



## happy angel (15 أكتوبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااااائع جدا
> 
> ومهم اوى
> 
> ...



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكاندى​


----------



## مورا مارون (20 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي يا أمررر 

كنت بحاجة لهذه النصايح

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## amjad-ri (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع  رائع  وجميل

شكرا  جزيلا 

سلام ونعمـــــــــــــة​*


----------



## happy angel (21 أكتوبر 2008)

مورا مارون قال:


> ميرسي يا أمررر
> 
> كنت بحاجة لهذه النصايح
> 
> ربنا يباركك​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياحبيبتى​


----------



## happy angel (21 أكتوبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *موضوع  رائع  وجميل
> 
> شكرا  جزيلا
> 
> سلام ونعمـــــــــــــة​*





ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياامجد​


----------



## وليم تل (21 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا هابى انجل
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## just member (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا يا امنا الجميلة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## لوقا عادل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا علي الموضوع


----------



## happy angel (20 يوليو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا هابى انجل
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود​


----------



## happy angel (20 يوليو 2009)

just member قال:


> *شكرا يا امنا الجميلة*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## happy angel (20 يوليو 2009)

لوقا عادل قال:


> شكرا علي الموضوع


----------



## النهيسى (23 يوليو 2009)

شكرااا موضوع رااائع الرب يباركك صلى لى​


----------



## happy angel (24 يوليو 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرااا موضوع رااائع الرب يباركك صلى لى​


----------



## Rosetta (24 يوليو 2009)




----------



## happy angel (26 يوليو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


>


----------

